# Lyft Sending TWO Cars on Pickups



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

One of my passengers brought this to my attention last week, and another mentioned it this week. At least on scheduled rides, Lyft is apparently sending (sometimes? always?) two cars to the passenger's pickup spot which are both visible to the passenger. If you have a scheduled ride pickup, one of the cars might be you but there may be another on the way as a backup plan. Seems one of the drivers gets the "passenger canceled" message eventually after Lyft wasted that poor driver's time. One of my pax was so annoyed about this behavior by the company that he resolved to do Uber for his next airport run. Go figure.


----------



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

This is true, I've ordered Lyfts before and two drivers show up at my pickup and then Lyft will say one driver canceled. 

Driver would call me asking where I am, while I am in another Lyft.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Dropking said:


> One of my passengers brought this to my attention last week, and another mentioned it this week. At least on scheduled rides, Lyft is apparently sending (sometimes? always?) two cars to the passenger's pickup spot which are both visible to the passenger. If you have a scheduled ride pickup, one of the cars might be you but there may be another on the way as a backup plan. Seems one of the drivers gets the "passenger canceled" message eventually after Lyft wasted that poor driver's time. One of my pax was so annoyed about this behavior by the company that he resolved to do Uber for his next airport run. Go figure.


Happened twice to me. Both times another driver showed up about the same time that I did. Once Lyft didn't cancel either of us drivers.A really screwed up situation. Worked out okay for me though. Didn't want to drive the pax once I laid eyes on her .Told the other driver he can have at it and I'll cancel. Got a $5 cancel fee as well after explaining the situation to Support .. Still annoying though.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

That’s messed up !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Are both "shopping" the ride from the scheduled rides menu? Does the backup still get the double $10 cancel???

If both prepare for it its messed up... if one is just in the near vicinity and gets $10, well, its obnoxious but less so


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

This can happen with regular rides as well, not as often, but can happen. In one case, as soon as I was pulling up to the address, the ride went away as if it never happened and another driver was driving off with the passenger. No cancel message etc. rider screen changed back to normal "online" screen. No cancel either.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I have heard it is also lyft' policy to not pay you cancel fee if they are the ones cancelling. Some have contacted them and gotten a "one time" exemption to this rule. Lyft has never tried this with me and they will only try it once, I promise.


----------



## gjenn1966 (Apr 23, 2017)

Happened to me today it disappeared and they wouldn’t pay me. I went 8 miles


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Dropking said:


> One of my passengers brought this to my attention last week, and another mentioned it this week. At least on scheduled rides, Lyft is apparently sending (sometimes? always?) two cars to the passenger's pickup spot which are both visible to the passenger. If you have a scheduled ride pickup, one of the cars might be you but there may be another on the way as a backup plan. Seems one of the drivers gets the "passenger canceled" message eventually after Lyft wasted that poor driver's time. One of my pax was so annoyed about this behavior by the company that he resolved to do Uber for his next airport run. Go figure.


That is fraudulent, disrespectful and downright sleazy!


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

If Lyft wants to grow scheduled rides which is a cool service this is a work around for their workforce reliability isues


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Yet another sleazebag tactic from the gaslighting boyfriend. Another reason why not to drive Lyft or to accept their lyfdiculous scheduled rides.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

gjenn1966 said:


> Happened to me today it disappeared and they wouldn't pay me. I went 8 miles


Did you contact Lyft about this? What did they say?

I promise you if lyft ever tries this trick on me I am going to delete the app. Fool me once...If you've driven 8 miles (also, never accept a ping that far) and your time and they cancel and won't pay you the cancellation fee, you should never drive for them again. Or from now on only accept pings that are 4 min or closer.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Take a screen shot of the waybill after you accept the ride and before you move. You then have proof of the offer and acceptance.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

ScubaMark said:


> Take a screen shot of the waybill after you accept the ride and before you move. You then have proof of the offer and acceptance.


You have to be within 5 minutes of arriving to get the cancel fee. So the further away the greater the risk with Lyft. Ubers now cancell policy is better.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Lyft' S Official Policy...from their own website.

I had to call them out on this last night after they failed to pay me for a cancelled ping that was 3 minutes away.

I've also had 2x so far when I have showed up for a.ping and there was another driver also called there too.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Lyft' S Official Policy...from their own website.
> 
> I had to call them out on this last night after they failed to pay me for a cancelled ping that was 3 minutes away.
> 
> I've also had 2x so far when I have showed up for a.ping and there was another driver also called there too.


"Either" not "both" changes the meaning entirely. I was told by Lyft support that it was "both" when I contacted them about an incident.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Did you contact Lyft about this? What did they say?
> 
> I promise you if lyft ever tries this trick on me I am going to delete the app. Fool me once...If you've driven 8 miles (also, never accept a ping that far) and your time and they cancel and won't pay you the cancellation fee, you should never drive for them again. Or from now on only accept pings that are 4 min or closer.


I've actually started to use the screen recording feature of my iPhone because these canceled rides disappear from the ride history. What I've found is that they are clearly ripping off the driver. They make them disappear so that the driver can't dispute the no payment for cancellation fee. Clearly fraudulent activity on Lyfts part.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> "Either" not "both" changes the meaning entirely. I was told by Lyft support that it was "both" when I contacted them about an incident.


Yeah, had to call them out about it again on Friday night when they said the same thing to me. I sent them that SS (which is now a permanent picture on my phone) and they paid me...but begrudgingly told me that system worked as it was supposed to......yup, clearly.



Mikek999 said:


> I've actually started to use the screen recording feature of my iPhone because these canceled rides disappear from the ride history. What I've found is that they are clearly ripping off the driver. They make them disappear so that the driver can't dispute the no payment for cancellation fee. Clearly fraudulent activity on Lyfts part.


In the same above mentioned instance, I sent them a SS of the text received about the cancellation to get paid.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Scammin' Lyft.
Amazin'


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Pax talked to me today and said
“Weird a Driver was coming it said 3 min, then it suddenly changed and said we found you a better driver but you were 5min away”

He the asked what happened to the other driver.... if he made a wrong turn is that fair?

Lyft do you have an answer to this pax? Legit question?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I read a tech article where a Lyft uppity-up explained it mathematically using probability ratios and such.

Basically, say you are 3 mins from a pax and another driver is 12 mins from his pax. Chances are higher that the 12 min pax may cancel the ride altogether. But if Lyft swaps them and makes both pickups 5 mins away, much lower chance of a cancellation. Higher odds of keeping 2 rides instead of 1. By doing this it confuses and possibly pissed off 1 pax and 1 driver, but the bottom line is money and 2 rides are better than 1.

Personally I think that strategy may be more intelligent for Lyft, however it was so poorly executed that we have hundreds of thousands of Lyft drivers that are pissed about it. Unfortunately their long term goal is to fire 90+% of us and replace with SDC, so they don' really give a crap.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I read a tech article where a Lyft uppity-up explained it mathematically using probability ratios and such.
> 
> Basically, say you are 3 mins from a pax and another driver is 12 mins from his pax. Chances are higher that the 12 min pax may cancel the ride altogether. But if Lyft swaps them and makes both pickups 5 mins away, much lower chance of a cancellation. Higher odds of keeping 2 rides instead of 1. By doing this it confuses and possibly pissed off 1 pax and 1 driver, but the bottom line is money and 2 rides are better than 1.
> 
> Personally I think that strategy may be more intelligent for Lyft, however it was so poorly executed that we have hundreds of thousands of Lyft drivers that are pissed about it. Unfortunately their long term goal is to fire 90+% of us and replace with SDC, so they don' really give a crap.


Lyft may think there is a better chance of keeping both rides but I always cancel when they switch me to a pax further away. Let Lyft deal with that. One pissed off driver and one pissed of pax guaranteed every time.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Lyft may think there is a better chance of keeping both rides but I always cancel when they switch me to a pax further away. Let Lyft deal with that. One pissed off driver and one pissed of pax guaranteed every time.


Me too!! Lmao!! Their profit-making algorithms can suck my balls, I don't appreciate having my time and gas wasted.


----------



## gjenn1966 (Apr 23, 2017)

This is their answer to drivers calling and asking passengers where they are going and cancelling if it isn’t to the drivers liking. Send 2 out


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

gjenn1966 said:


> This is their answer to drivers calling and asking passengers where they are going and cancelling if it isn't to the drivers liking. Send 2 out


Maybe, but the bigger picture is that Lyft is going nuts trying to inflate their financial statements prior to going Public. They are doing tons of short-term schemes that soak their passengers & drivers that will have long-term negative consequences to those stakeholders and future shareholders.

And besides, sending two cars for the reason you stated makes zero sense on scheduled pickups where the driver has proactively booked the ride. THAT is the experience that prompted this post.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Seems that this will be yet another future class action lawsuit for fraud and restraint of trade. Thats a lot of driver time that Lyft is wasting, time that would have been earning money with uber.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

gjenn1966 said:


> Happened to me today it disappeared and they wouldn't pay me. I went 8 miles


U drove 8 miles? Max it to 3 miles. 2 miles tough enough.


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

I have even had a pickup only 4 minutes away "disappear" and since there isnt a notice it cancelled I was almost to the passengers before I saw the ride was gone. As I rolled past the passengers standing on the street, I saw them waving at me in my mirrors. I thought they were just being stupid, but then 3 minutes later the same passenger pinged again and this time I called him. He said Lyft had changed drivers but the second driver cancelled. He offered cash since he said they really needed a ride and Lyft was screwing with them and me so I went back, got cash and drove them.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

jiglum said:


> I have even had a pickup only 4 minutes away "disappear" and since there isnt a notice it cancelled I was almost to the passengers before I saw the ride was gone. As I rolled past the passengers standing on the street, I saw them waving at me in my mirrors. I thought they were just being stupid, but then 3 minutes later the same passenger pinged again and this time I called him. He said Lyft had changed drivers but the second driver cancelled. He offered cash since he said they really needed a ride and Lyft was screwing with them and me so I went back, got cash and drove them.


Yup. I always cancel when Lyft switches me to a pickup further away. That's probably what happened to them.


----------

